# Inoffizielle Spots Oberfranken



## illumina7 (5. März 2016)

Hi Ihr,
Habe noch nicht wirklich was dazu gefunden, deswegen erstelle ich mal ein neues Thema. Falls ich ein bestehendes Thema übersehen habe, dann bitte einfach kurz verlinken und schließen 
Kennt vielleicht jemand die ein oder andere Strecke im Gebiet Oberfranken, abseits der Bikepark in der Nähe, die auf jeden Fall mal einen Blick wert sind?
Suche speziell etwas Abwechslung in Richtung DH/FR oder vielleicht einen gut versteckten Single-Trail.
Natürlich sollten dort Gäste auch erwünscht sein, keine Lust auf Streit vor Ort ;D
Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tipp für mich.
Gruß
Kai


----------



## derwaaal (5. März 2016)

Also willst Du die inoffiziellen Spots offiziell machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illumina7 (5. März 2016)

Hatte jetzt nicht vor Flyer zu verteilen  Wäre nur hin und wieder ganz angenehm, auch mal abseits der Bikeparks zu fahren.


----------



## derwaaal (5. März 2016)

Wenn s hier gepostet kommt s aufs gleiche raus.
Es sei denn per PN. 
Am besten mal bei angekündigten Ausfahrten Ion diversen Threads hier im Forum mitfahren, z.B. Leutenbach, Nürnberg, Fichtelgebirge, Bamberg, Hassberge. 
Oder mal auf einschlägigen GPS-Portale schauen, da gibt's auch einiges. Pottenstein, Gössmasta, igensdorf, Schnaittach, uvm


----------

